# Michigan Iditarod Mushers



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Gang, The Iditarod starts on Saturday and there is 2 mushers form the U.P. running this year. Ed Stielstra, bib #46 and Tim Hunt, bib #64. this is Tims first run at it. Ed has run 4 Iditarods already, moving up in the standings each time. Last year he finished 29th, the top finisher for racers from the lower 48. You can follow them at WWW.Iditarod.com . Lets give these Michigan men and their fine canine athletes some support this year.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. I was just asking when the race was or did I miss it.

Skinner


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Also, Jake Berkowitz, although not originally from Mi, ran one of Ed Stielstra's teams in last year's race and worked for Ed in the UP the past several years.. He is listed as from AK now.

A good friend from Traverse City was the Iditarider with Lance Mackey yesterday. I know she is stoked!! 

I was supposed to be there with them this year....................maybe next year. 

Go Buser!!!


----------



## woodsman1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be keeping tabs on everyone on the internet.....I would love to participate in that race.

Go Jeff King!!!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The #46 musher from McMillan, MI (UP). He must be the guy I see sometimes running the roads up there in the summertime. If it's the same guy, he has his dog team pull him around on a quad with no motor in it. Pretty wild watching a full dog sled team go by in the summer pulling a quad.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe it was in the fall, Ed, Tasha, and the dogs have spent the last few summers in Alaska,working with their dogs on a glacier. Although, he was back for part of last summer, but the dogs were not. These folks really love their dogs, and treat them better than some kids I've seen. The dogs make good family pets when they retire too. I've got one of Ed's first Iditarod dogs (Rock) and a another of his dogs (Fiz) and they are some of the brightest and friendiest dogs I've ever met. If you get a chance their web site is www.natureskennel.com .They have awesome winter tours too.


----------

